# I've found a very young pigeon



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, today I found a pigeon. At first it didn't move all that much, but after a short while warming up in my hands it became more active. Now I have it in a box with a bottle of warm water and some paper towels. I've been able to get it to drink a little from a syringe. My friend gave me some canary food, but I haven't been able to get it to eat anything. I have no idea what to do now.

It looks as though it isn't injured, it has stretched it's wings a few times and has moved around the box. It has also done a few poos. It looks as though it's breathing a little fast, but I have no idea how fast it should breathe.

I have attached a few pictures. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for helping the little fellow 

Seems like it is 10 - 12 days old, did you check the place for any nests ? The young one may have slipped out of the nest. If the nest and the parents are still around, they may take care of the baby once it is placed back in the nest. Hope there are no wounds on the pigeon.

You can feed water to the baby using a dropper or syringe.

For food you can feed him Kaytee exact. Please refer to the link below for details.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/various-methods-to-feed-young-squabs-9682.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/providing-heat-to-orphaned-birds-13601.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/pictures-amp-videos-of-tube-feeding-16235.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/day-to-day-pictures-of-baby-pigeon-development-9500.html

You can continue keeping him warm using a hot water bottle covered with towel.

After some 10 days on Kaytee you can feed him corn, defrosted peas, chickpeas, soaked in luke warm water atleast for 2 hours, 30 peas should be enough and you can feed him again when his crop is empty.


----------



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

I did have a look for a nest but i couldn't see anything. it was in a very tall leylandii.

How can i get him to eat, will he do it himself if he's hungry or will he need some persuasion?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you tell us where you are? It looks like a dove, but I am not certain. Pigeon and Dove Rescue UK has sections on caring for a baby pigeon and identifying your rescue as well as a list of pigeon-and-dove-friendly rescue centres in the UK. I hope the site will be of some help to you.

Can you measure him? This is a photo of a collared dove of the same age next to a measuring tape, so we can compare.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Unfortunately he's still to young to be able to feed himself yet so you will need to help him.

Where exactly are you located in case there are any rescue centres near that can help, if not we can guide you through the early days if needed.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I was thinking the same Cynthia.


----------



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm near liverpool. 

How much should I be feeding it at the moment. Also, should it be making any noises? because it is silent


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not uncommon for a baby to be silent, particularly at that age. 

The link above regarding how to care/feed is great...hoever, IMHO one needs to take into account that DMC is a novice, so I am not certain trying to feed a liquified diet is the wisest course given this youngster. Even for one w/experience, feeding one this young via syringe or some altered baby-bottle is tricky....best gear is a feeding tube/gavage, which most folks don't have around nor can they assemble a makeshift one.

If a dove, and if it is of age to feed veggies (small peas and corn kernels and such...)I would opt for this instead as there is less chance of aspiration. I would agree w/ Shreesh that, if a feral rock dove (i.e. "pigeon"), he/she is maybe 10 days old so veggies would probably woprk, albeit they'd need to be small. If another kind of dove, I am not sure she's old enough for veggie-popping....


----------



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help. I have fed it liquidised porridge made with warm water, and this seems to be working for the moment. I made up a small piping bag type of thing which is working. I'll try it on some small veggies next. Oh and also it's started squeaking


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi DMC,

That's great, well done. Once they get the idea you're the food provider they co-operate well and the squeaking starts !!! 

They do feed easily if you can make it like their parents method, I use the cut off syringe with something stretchy over the end and a slit cut in it, have always found this very easy aswell.
She'll be ok on this type of feeding for a short while and when a little older you'll find the defrosted peas popped in their mouths help them move onto self feeding, but I'd stick to the formula until a little older yet.

I assume you've read Cynthia's info on feeding babies. Just make sure you let the crop empty between feeds.

Keep us posted,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sounds like you are doing well. 

This place might be able to help with the rehabilitation and release:

Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre
East Lodge Farm
East Lane
Ince
Blundell
Liverpool
L29 3EA

0151-931-1604

They have a "no kill" policy and a wild bird aviary. Located in North Liverpool between Crosby and Formby.

Cynthia


----------



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I know the place, we've got cats from there before


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

BTW, I am pretty certain that is a collared doves and they are not vegetable eaters. I have fed a youngster defrosted corn, but they tend to be better on small seeds. I would start by thickening the porridge gradually before starting on solids. Feed until the crop is soft and squishy, like a ballon 3/4 filled with water. *This thread* should be of interest to you, it also has photos of a dove of a similar age with a full crop.

I don't know if you have read it, but *this page* has information on hand raising.


----------



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Again thanks for the info! I've just weighed it and it's around 100g, does this sound normal?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that sounds OK, but weigh him daily at the same time (to ensure it is consistency before or after a meal), that will ensure that he is thriving.


----------



## DMC-12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Until what age will he need the heat source?


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,
I too hand reared a collared dove that fell from a Leylandii back in April. And we still have him.
Feefo asked me to look at the post to see if I could give advice.
I too started Splat (I know...sons choice) on watery porridge, if its your intention to see the rearing all the way through rather than take him to a rescue centre you may consider changing his diet. Feefo advised me chick crumbs which have more nutrition for them. Easy to perpare and can let u you know what to do if you wish.
He is too young for corn, or peas just yet from the photo he looks about 12 days old going on Splats photos at that age. At 20 days scatter budgie seed (i use trill) round not too much though, and start pecking with your finger so he might copy.
As regards the heat source I waited till Splat was fairly well covered with small feathers about 14-16 days. Might be an idea to make sure he has a run-off area so if he gets too warm he will move, if he is he may start panting, this is a sign he is too hot.
I hope this as helped, please feel free to PM me if you want.
Thankyou for taking time to rescue him/her it is hardwork when they are little but so rewarding.
Rachel


----------

